# [Solved]Getting intel wifi link 5100 to work

## Tuxido

I'm trying to get my wifi link 5100 to work when booting the liveCD. I have the latest experimental for my arch with the latest kernel version that I heard supports this card.

I read somewhere that it uses a driver called iwl5000, but the only ones available were iwl4695 and iwlcore, the latter which I suspect may be the one to use. However there is noe firmware for it on the liveCD, so I downloaded iwlwifi-5000-ucode and untared it in /lib/firmware. I then tried running

```

make

make install

make load

[/core]

'make' came back as an unknown command for some reason

and modprobing iwlcore made noe difference.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?
```

Edit:

SystemRescueCD recognized it and loaded the appropriate module automatically. In case it doesn't, you need the iwlagn.ko

You still need to install the firmware for it to work, which can be downloaded here: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads

Just place the .ucode file in /lib/firmware/

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first you should try the latest SystemRescueCD.

It has the kernel 2.6.27.

Also, when you install your gentoo-sources, make sure that you install the kernel 2.6.27 at least.

----------

## Tuxido

Probably a stupid question: Can I install gentoo from a SystemRescueCD-booted evironment?

The thing is, I want to install gentoo, but I only have a wifi connection.

----------

## d2_racing

Of course  :Razz: 

----------

## ddnt

I am installing an AMD64 version gentoo, is it OK to use the systemRescueCD for X86?

Or I can install grub and boot from the laptop?

----------

## d2_racing

With SystemRescueCD, you need to pass this option at the prompt when the LiveCD start :   rescue64

After you will be ok to install your box.

This option will start a 64 bits kernel instead of the default 32 bits kernel that is present inside the SystemRescueCD.

----------

## ddnt

I have installed iwlagn and it seems I can modprobe it now. But still failed to use it.

iwlist failed to find my WIFI as WinXP and no AP can be used for it.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this  plz :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# equery list iwl

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# lsmod

```

----------

